# Paint Color



## wilderstyle (Oct 28, 2008)

I like to use the same color only lighter or deeper. If you want an accent wall to pop you can relate it to a color in the art that you might put on that wall. But, the monochromatic (one color) theme is very pleasing to the eye. It can be achieved by having the paint store tint it a shade lighter or darker. (depending on your taste). If you have any unique architecture in your house like insets or bookcases you can paint the inset the lighter shade and the wall the darker. You didn't mention trim color. If you feel the color is too dark ask the color specialist to make it one or two shades lighter. When it dries it will be a shade darker.


----------

